# تَحَصَّلَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ الْبِنَاءُ عَلَى الْقَبْرِ حَرامٌ



## Ibn Nacer

Hi,

How would you translate (into french or into english) this passage especialy the blue part ? :

وَتَحَصَّلَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ الْبِنَاءُ عَلَى الْقَبْرِ  أَوْ حَوْلَهُ فِي الْأَرَاضِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَهِيَ الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ  وَلِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ وَالْمَوَاتِ حَرَامٌ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ الْمُبَاهَاةِ  وَجَائِزٌ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ التَّمْيِيزِ 
​
Is the word الْبِنَاءُ is the subject of the verb تَحَصَّلَ or of the verb تَقَدَّمَ ?

​I understand the sentence as if we had : 


  ... وَتَحَصَّلَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ الْبِنَاءَ عَلَى الْقَبْرِ أَوْ حَوْلَهُ فِي الْأَرَاضِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَهِيَ الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ وَلِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ وَالْمَوَاتِ حَرَامٌ
​What do you think ?


Thank you.


----------



## cherine

Ibn Nacer said:


> How would you translate (into french or into english) this passage especialy the blue part ? :
> 
> وَتَحَصَّلَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ الْبِنَاءُ عَلَى الْقَبْرِ  أَوْ حَوْلَهُ فِي الْأَرَاضِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَهِيَ الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ  وَلِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ وَالْمَوَاتِ حَرَامٌ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ الْمُبَاهَاةِ  وَجَائِزٌ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ التَّمْيِيزِ
> ​Is the word الْبِنَاءُ is the subject of the verb تَحَصَّلَ or of the verb تَقَدَّمَ ?


I think there's a missing أنّ in the sentence, which should be تحصل أن البناءَ على القبرِ أو حَوْلَه حرامٌ عند قصد المُباهاة وجائزٌ عند قصد التمييز (I removed some parts to make the sentences shorter without changing its meaning). The sentence means:
It results from what preceded that building above or around a grave is forbidden when the intention is boasting/vanity, and permissible if the intention is to distinguish it from other graves.


----------



## Abu Talha

cherine said:


> I think there's a missing أنّ in the sentence, which should be تحصل أن البناءَ على القبرِ أو حَوْلَه حرامٌ عند قصد المُباهاة وجائزٌ عند قصد التمييز (I removed some parts to make the sentences shorter without changing its meaning). The sentence means:
> It results from what preceded that building above or around a grave is forbidden when the intention is boasting/vanity, and permissible if the intention is to distinguish it from other graves.


The meaning is as if there were an أن after تحصل مما تقدم but I don't think it is required. البناءُ حرامٌ can together be the subject of تحصّل, right?


----------



## cherine

Yes, if the أنّ is unnecessary (but I don't know if this possible under grammar rules). If the أنّ is mandatory, then the sentence أن البناءَ حرامٌ would be the subject of the verb تحصَّلَ.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Merci Cherine, au début je croyais que vos réponses étaient anciennes mais apparemment elles sont récentes, il semblerait que ce fil qui date d'Août 2014 ait été remonté...



Abu Talha said:


> The meaning is as if there were an أن after تحصل مما تقدم but I don't think it is required. البناءُ حرامٌ can together be the subject of تحصّل, right?


I know that a sentence can be na'at, haal, khabar... But I do not know if a sentence can be subject (faa'il), this seems strange to me...

For example, I have not seen this case in this course : الفصل الثامن - أنواع الجمل ومواقعها الإعرابية but this case is mentioned in this site : 90-الجمل التي لها محل من الإعراب - محفظة الأستاذ خليفة :

*الجملة الواقعة فاعلا:*
مثال:قد تبين لكم كيف عاقب الله الظالمين.

However, this sentence is special, I do not know if we can generalize ...


----------



## Drink

My Arabic teacher once told us that أنّ and إنّ are technically always unnecessary, even though they are nearly always used in modern Fus7a.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

I did not know it, do you know references that stipulate this rule? 

Thank you.


----------



## abdulwahid

I don't know exactly how to justify this but I see it as tahassala hurmatu l-bina


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you. 
Could you write it with Arabic characters, please ?


----------



## abdulwahid

Ibn Nacer said:


> Thank you.
> Could you write it with Arabic characters, please ?


حرمة البناء
For som reason I think it's like 
رأيت أن عمر قائم i.e رأيت قيام عمر


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Sorry, I misunderstood your post ... My English is bad ... I thought you mentioned the name of the grammatical rule ...

But I just understand what you mean ...

Yes, I know the rule that you mentioned, but I did not speak about this rule...

But it seems to me that *Abu Talha* and *Drink* talk about the removal of the particle (أنّ and إنّ) *without changing the rest of the sentence* (this seems strange to me). Read the example of the first message to understand...




abdulwahid said:


> حرمة البناء
> For som reason I think it's like
> رأيت أن عمر قائم i.e رأيت قيام عمر


Yes, I knew this rule, the structure "أن عمر قائم" is equivalent to a masdar, it is called "مصدر مؤول"...

* ـ المصدر المؤول *
 *  تعريفـه : هو ما يؤول من أن والفعل المضارع أو ما والفعل الماضي أو أنَّ ومعموليها بالمصدر الصريح*

Source : الفصل الثاني - المصادر

There are some examples of grammatical analysis here: إن و أخواتها | موقع طالبة العلم كاملة الكواري :
*أولا : وجوب فتح همزة إن :*
*يجب فتح همزة إن حين يمكن أن تؤول هي وما بعدها بمصدر، مرفوع أو منصوب أو مجرور كما يلي :*



The first example :


*أ – مواضع الرفع :*
*1 – أن تكون أن وما بعدها في موضع الفعل: مثاله : ( سرَّني أنَّ الطلابَ مجتهدونَ ) *
*المصدر المؤول من ( أن الطلاب مجتهدون ): في محل رفع، فاعل.*


The structure "*أن الطلاب مجتهدون*" is equivalent to : *اجتهاد الطلاب* 

* مجتهدون: *
*خبر أن، مرفوع، وعلامة رفعه : الواو ؛ لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، والنون : عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد .والمصدر المؤول من ( أن الطلاب مجتهدون ) في محل رفع، فاعل للفعل سر ، والتقدير: *(* سرني اجتهاد الطلاب *)*. *


----------



## Abu Talha

Ibn Nacer said:


> But it seems to me that *Abu Talha* and *Drink* talk about the removal of the particle (أنّ and إنّ) *without changing the rest of the sentence* (this seems strange to me).


I don't actually know if grammar rules allow this. The sentence didn't seem strange to me without أن but I don't have native intuition to say whether it's correct.


----------



## abdulwahid

Without "Anna" I read it as 

wa tahassala mimma taqaddama (maa yali): al-bina alaa al-qabr... haramun.

"maa yali" being the subject that has been omitted. Yet again I'm not sure that it's allowed to omit the subject in this sentence.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you.


----------



## Startinov

محاولة ترجمة :

_" à la suite de ce qui précède, nous concluons l'interdiction de construire sur et autour les tombes dans "*les trois terres qui lui appartiennent ainsi que dans les terres revitalisées"*, et ce dans le cas où l'objectif serait de se vanter. 
Toutefois cela serait autorisé si l'objectif était de reconnaître l'enterré.

_


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci pour la traduction...


----------



## Startinov

La phrase en gras, je ne l'ai pas comprise moi même!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui c'est difficile c'est tiré d'un livre de fiqh...


Startinov said:


> "*les trois terres qui lui appartiennent ainsi que dans les terres revitalisées"*,


Sinon je ne pense pas que les trois terres lui appartiennent, je comprends qu'il y a trois types de terre qui sont citées :

فِي الْأَرَاضِي الثَّلَاثَةِ وَهِيَ الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ وَلِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ وَالْمَوَاتِ

...dans les trois terres à savoir :

الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ
الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ
الْمَوَاتِ
Je pense que : La première c'est une terre qui lui appartient, une propriété à lui, la deuxième c'est une terre qui appartient à quelqu'un d'autre mais pour laquelle le propriétaire a donné sa permission, la troisième je n'en suis pas sûr,  peut-être une terre (publique ?) où on enterre les morts comme les cimetières aujourd'hui...


Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Startinov

Au temps pour moi !

Effectivement, il s'agit de trois terres :

الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لَهُ
الْمَمْلُوكَةُ لِغَيْرِهِ بِإِذْنٍ
الأرض الموات

Je réalise que ma traduction est mauvaise 

Pour (الارض الموات), non ! il ne s'agit pas des terres publiques non plus des cimetières, ce sont des terres
sans propriétaire, non plus des héritiers.. des terres qui n'intéressent personne.

الأرض
المُعطَّلة التي لا مالكَ لها ولا ينتفع بها أحدٌ..

dans les sites de fiqh en anglais, on trouve la désignation suivante: _*disused land.*_


_Je dois reconnaître que la phrase est maintenant ambiguë pour moi, car si construire sur les tombes était interdit, ce serait dans tous les tombes peu importe où elles sont ! .. inutile de citer ces trois terres, je trouve ! _


----------

